# Gas Pipe Weld Fittings



## plumbersteve27 (Sep 5, 2018)

Hey all, 



My boss wanted me to check this out so I figured I'd ask the lovely folks of Plumbing Zone. 



We have jobs that come up from time to time that require us to weld the gas piping and not use the typical T&C pipe/fittings. We've found that it becomes somewhat of a pain to weld the small beveled ends of pipe smaller in diameter. Such as 1/2" and 3/4". 



Do they make weldable fittings with hubs? I guess socket weld would be a better name for it. If so, who manufactures it? I'm not finding anything on Ferguson's website, granted, it's hard to find anything on that nightmare. 



Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Really


----------



## plumbersteve27 (Sep 5, 2018)

I was more looking for the norm (if there is one). Not just a random manufacturer via google shopping. I'm asking IN the industry to get an idea of what others use. 



Thanks for the great reply, though.


----------



## plumbersteve27 (Sep 5, 2018)

Also... ANVIL.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumbersteve27 said:


> I was more looking for the norm (if there is one). Not just a random manufacturer via google shopping.



So what if a random manufacturer IS the norm? Here's a link to a not so random company ... https://m.grainger.com/mobile/categ...-and-fittings/plumbing/ecatalog/N-qu1Z1yzamst


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumbersteve27 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what welding certifications do you have for welding gas pipe?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

A boss that is asking his employee to check gas fitting certifications and do his research? What kind of outfit is that, are you part owner, estimator or something?

Looks like you should hire a tig welder. The union hall has plenty ready to work.


----------



## plumbersteve27 (Sep 5, 2018)

We ourselves do not do the gas pipe welding. We use a couple local, small companies. We hang all the pipe in place so they are butted against eachother, or at the angles we need for whatever fitting. Then we give the welders the fittings and they go to town. It can just be a pain with smaller pipe so we were looking for socket weld. 



We found what we were looking for, though. Thanks.


----------

